# LOTS of very cool Nissans



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

My flatmate found this thread while perusing the net, well worth a look

TwinTurbo.NET - Our servers have more track time than yours


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent pictures thank you.
_Before I say this just to clarify I am not accusing you of anything, so my apologies in advance if it comes across as this._

Nissan invited the GTROC members visiting Japan recently to come along and see these cars. Unfortunately two days before some non-Japanese journalists were shown around as part of the build up to the launch of the new GT-R. At the end of the visit it was noticed that several things had been stolen! So our visit and all future invitations have been withdrawn and the showroom is once again closed to anyone but Nissan staff.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

That's not good


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You should have heard the comments coming from the tour party when we were in Japan!!!!!!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the post; great pictures.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Totally insane how many special cars there are packed in to one warehouse! :runaway:  :bowdown1: 

DAMN!

And Fuggles is totally blaming you dude... like he should! get the stuff back to Nissan! :chairshot


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Btw, what's this? R32 diesel?


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Best Thread Ever!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

very amazing indeed.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Excellent pictures thank you.
> _Before I say this just to clarify I am not accusing you of anything, so my apologies in advance if it comes across as this._
> 
> Nissan invited the GTROC members visiting Japan recently to come along and see these cars. Unfortunately two days before some non-Japanese journalists were shown around as part of the build up to the launch of the new GT-R. At the end of the visit it was noticed that several things had been stolen! So our visit and all future invitations have been withdrawn and the showroom is once again closed to anyone but Nissan staff.


John, from experience, if something happens in japan and foreigners (gaijins ) were at the scene, it's the first to get blamed for something . . . so might have been the gaijins or just some jap. thieve.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Hugo said:


> Btw, what's this? R32 diesel?


I was wondering about that too. Bit of an odd looking mule. Looks like a GTS-t shell, but the rear arches are wider.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> John, from experience, if something happens in japan and foreigners (gaijins ) were at the scene, it's the first to get blamed for something . . . so might have been the gaijins or just some jap. thieve.


Yeah. Apparently they're looking for a bloke with red hair and wearing yellow dungerees :chuckle:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great post:clap: 

Thanks for sharing:thumbsup: 

Dave.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> So our visit and all future invitations have been withdrawn and the showroom is once again closed to anyone but Nissan staff.


NOOOOOOOOOOO  
I wanted nothing more than to go there! I was going to ask my boss if one of his Nissan buddies or my friend's dad could get me in, but I guess all bets are off now :bawling:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

on a similar note regarding that R32,it's a 4dr aswell,any more info please


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That Calsonic R34 is gorgeous :bowdown1: 

Shame some pondlife have ruined it for everyone else as usual :chairshot 

Lux - Thanks for clearing up the meaning of 'gaijin'....I been called this before by people in our Tokyo office, LOL.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Honestly how annoying is that, I would have loved to go and see this place =/


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

what's up with the grey bnr34 with the weird seats?


----------



## 91gts4 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am the one that made that post on TT.NET. I had a blast there. I have hi-res versions if anybody wants them. I went just 3 days ago.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> Honestly how annoying is that, I would have loved to go and see this place =/


I'm sure that they could make an exception from someone who bought a Z-Tune from them....


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

it's hard enough trying to get in there as nissan staff......they run a raffle in the technical centre in atsugi (japan) every month and 1 lucky member of staff (of the 10 000) gets to take a friend.
Ian


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Man LOVIN the R92CP group C beastie...got Hasemi san talking about one of these he used to race in Best Motorings Fuji Fast...says that in final qualifying near the season end they let him go out with full boost pressure running 1200ps  and "the dynos couldn't even measure that much in those days" lol

The cars were awesome...in qualifying the tyres would last 1 flying lap!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

awesome pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

*...*

damn that blue nissan is Hottt


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

some very nice cars there 

im sure DCD could get a site visit round there for us.


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Lost for words, There are some amazin cars there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Great pictures, but, I'm begining to wonder if there may well be something behind the exploding brake disc theory ..... as most of the cars featured seemed to only have small green blocks of wood stopping them from rolling away ?


----------



## s15sky (Dec 6, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Excellent pictures thank you.
> _Before I say this just to clarify I am not accusing you of anything, so my apologies in advance if it comes across as this._
> 
> Nissan invited the GTROC members visiting Japan recently to come along and see these cars. Unfortunately two days before some non-Japanese journalists were shown around as part of the build up to the launch of the new GT-R. At the end of the visit it was noticed that several things had been stolen! So our visit and all future invitations have been withdrawn and the showroom is once again closed to anyone but Nissan staff.



MO GIVE EM BACK LOL
lovely pics


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

91gts4, you have PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

next to the gun metal grey bnr32, theres an interesting road going bayside blue bnr32 with white rims, what model it? Limited edition?



its in the photo with the police datsun 240Z, ( in between a gun metal grey bnr32, and dark blue r31 GTS-R)

anyone have any idea??i am so mystified


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Info + High-res shots of every car in garage.

List of search results | Nissan Heritage Car Collection


----------

